# Wii U thread.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i didnt even know they where releasing another console after the wii,but they are.i fell out of love with nintendo some years ago as after the n64 they just did everything they could to cripple third party programmers on there consoles.so blow me down with a feather if they arent releasin another console

Nintendo Wii U 8GB Basic Pack - White: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

not to be too critical,but,well it just looks like an upgrade rather than a new console.the have ripped off the VMU idea from the dreamcast,popped in a bigger screen and made it touch and i bet you theres only one pad in the pack and it costs a bomb for another.

im stunned nintendo can still make a go of it with there reliance on mario to sell its consoles.i mean,everyone loves a good mario game,but that character has been whored out and had the **** kicked out of him by nintendo that long that i dont think theres anything left in the tank.

so is anyone getting this device or have any input into it ?

im also shocked by the price of it :doublesho £250 for an updated wii ? my god.


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Doesn't interest Mii in the slightest, love my Xbox 360 but got bored of the Wii. Won't be buying.


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

I think it will be quite good at the start with much better graphics and it being a lot smoother running than the consoles at the moment but when the new ps4 and Xbox come out then I feel it will go the way of previous Nintendo consoles, great first party and second party stuff but third party developers will eventually ditch it unfortunately.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

We have the Wii and the Xbox.


The Wii is great for family fun / friends etc, brilliant fun watching people do silly moves etc.

Xbox pretty much just for me and forza and it does that Very well.


Different machines for different reasons.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It will sell millions because it's a new Nintendo console but it's only slightly more powerfull than current Xbox and ps3 so once the nextbox and ps4 come out it will be left behind again. I know I won't be buying it this time will be a nextbox and ps4 for me


----------

